
A man says he's stockpiling billions of our photos - onetimemanytime
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/02/10/tech/clearview-ai-ceo-hoan-ton-that/index.html
======
chownie
Is there recourse for those who have had their images repurposed for face
detection?

I don't know if GDPR applies, but the images were collected without consent at
the very least. Plus the copyright to these images belongs either to the
platform they were originally published on or to the photographer (or both).

